# Aruba Marriott Ocean Club Studio Units



## jmzf1958 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi.  I have a confirmed reservation at the Aruba Marriott Ocean Club, studio unit, from Monday, March 28, 2011 until Monday, April 4, 2011.  Can anyone tell me how crowded the resort might be at this time, have the units been updated and if so, when, how spacious the studio unit is, is there a balcony on the studios, how is the beach, and anything else you'd like to add!  Thanks.   Judy


----------



## lll1929 (Jul 4, 2010)

All units have been refurbished in 2009. End of March is Platinum season.  Visit this site: Aruba Ocean Club for additional pics and info.  Studio units do have balconies.


----------



## jmzf1958 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks, Lora.


----------



## JMSH (Jul 4, 2010)

I will bet about 3 weeks prior to departure you will get a call from II offering for an additional fee of about $100 an upgrade to a 2 bedroom unit. We got this at high sesaon in Feb. a number of years ago.


----------



## jmzf1958 (Jul 4, 2010)

If it's $100 for the week, that would  be great!


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Jul 8, 2010)

We toured a newly re-done one bedroom unit last winter and thought the new look was beautiful. I don't think the Ocean Club gets nearly as crowded at the Surf Club. But the beach of course is always where everyone likes to be.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Studio*

The studio unit at the Ocean Club is NOT the One bedroom unit.  It is the lockoff  portion of a 2 bedroom.  It is about the size of a large hotel room.


----------



## Luckybee (Jul 24, 2010)

Judy
One thing that you will absolutely want to do is put in a request to *not*
get one of the tiny corner lockoffs. They are much smaller than the regular lockoffs, and I know most of the owners try very hard not to end up in them so that they do end up going to traders.

It will be busy at that time of year but how crowded it is depends on your basis of comparison


----------



## m61376 (Jul 31, 2010)

JMSH said:


> I will bet about 3 weeks prior to departure you will get a call from II offering for an additional fee of about $100 an upgrade to a 2 bedroom unit. We got this at high sesaon in Feb. a number of years ago.


You were lucky- that's certainly not the norm whereby II calls to offer a larger unit.

That said, within Flexchange, search II often- if you find the same arrival date for a larger unit, you can ask to retrade and only pay the exchange fee ($129 or 139, I forget which it is now)


----------



## jmzf1958 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  It would be nice to have a larger unit.  I'll request a studio that's not a corner unit.


----------



## Luckybee (Jul 31, 2010)

m61376 said:


> You were lucky- that's certainly not the norm whereby II calls to offer a larger unit.
> 
> That said, within Flexchange, search II often- if you find the same arrival date for a larger unit, you can ask to retrade and only pay the exchange fee ($129 or 139, I forget which it is now)



I agree....matter of fact this is the first time I've heard of this happening. The OC operates pretty much year round at 90% + occupancy. I doubt the upgrade fairy comes around very often


----------



## Luckybee (Jul 31, 2010)

jmzf1958 said:


> Thanks for the advice.  It would be nice to have a larger unit.  I'll request a studio that's not a corner unit.



If you have any other questions feel free to ask(quite a few Aruba lovers on these boards). Although dh and I travel all over , Ive been going to Aruba(and Hawaii) pretty regularily for a very long time.....lol....(we were trying to figure out how many Aruba trips the other night and we think we're up to between 15-20)...anyway, if you wish to know about dining etc feel free to ask. Also there are some really good message boards with a great deal of info on Aruba that we can point you to as well.


----------

